# How Fast do you have to be going??



## TemporarySanity (Mar 6, 2007)

Darwin award winner!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Is this realy "BMW news from around the web?" Sounds more like an off topic "crazy accident storyf rom around the web."


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

2009 BMW 328i 
http://www.dariennewsonline.com/def...er-Hollow-Tree-Ridge-Road-accident-579304.php

Here is the video:
http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/traffic/incidents/darien-driver-killed-in-bizarre-crash


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

That's too bad, at least she died in a bmw.


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually heard she lived..that's good news


----------



## Eadie (Jan 10, 2011)

There is something to think about here.... a BMW damaging 2 homes, a chimney included for gods sakes, before it is stopped.... Tells you how well constructed a BMW is versus an american built house of 2x4s and dry walls and styrofoam.
Very interesting....


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

Very good point, not to mention the driver survived through all this. BMW ftw!


----------



## Eadie (Jan 10, 2011)

I am totally shocked that the driver survived... are you sure/... if so, I am most ecstatic to be driving a BMW... I always read them to be extremely safe as far as body structure and on impact can resist far more than your average vehicle... but that type of collission would be a miracle.
No wonder these cars are so 'heavy'....


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

I was surprised too! Makes me even more proud to be a bimmer owner


----------



## Eadie (Jan 10, 2011)

well.... I love my BMW except in the snow.... which you do not have to worry about in California....but I learned in the last 9 years to make sure to have goood tires, preferably snow tires in the winter...
Anyways, i am totally new to this forum, and thanks so much for your response...

I was looking for advice for dead/weak battery replacement for my 328i...you see, the car was dead yesterday morning when the temp was 5 F. Had it jump started, and had the battery hooked to a charger overnight, and it charged, but would like to know what kind of battery to get.... seems can not just get one at Sears or such... and do not want to pay dealers 200 for it....


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm new as well, welcome


----------

